# docking under sail legal?



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

All of my sailing experience is off trailers. This year I bought a Nor'sea 27 and leased a slip. Due to more confusion and hassle than I want to get into now, the boat is not yet in her slip. 
And, if it should matter to my question, the slip is in a lake in Missouri.

Now for the question: I saw a post on another thread referring to a dockmate who doesn't have an engine and docks under sail. I don't think my marina permits this, but actually don't know. Is it common for marinas to permit slipholders to dock under sail?
Jeff


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Beer in the icebox and popcorn on the stove for this one.


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

TQA said:


> Beer in the icebox and popcorn on the stove for this one.


Duh... huh?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

*Docking under sail*

I have never seen a US law that addresses docking under sail. If a marina does not allow it, that is its own regulation.


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

DRFerron said:


> I have never seen a US law that addresses docking under sail. If a marina does not allow it, that is its own regulation.


Yeah well, I used the term "legal" too loosely. The real question should have been "Is docking under sail commonly permitted by marinas?"


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

My take on is that most marina's have bad experiencess with "expert sailors" not to mention how badly stink potters interpret sailboats when under sail.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

junkrig said:


> Duh... huh?


Perhaps TQA was responding to the fact that any post that contains a "legal" question is just asking for heated discussion from which the sidelines with beer and popcorn is the best place to observe, staying well clear of the line of fire.

Having started my own seemingly innocent threads that went quickly downhill, that's my guess.  Or maybe I'm just gun shy.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've seen boats dock under sail in most marinas. I've never read a prohibition of it in any agreement, not that it would surprise me.

We have to back down a fairway that is about 10 feet wider than our boat and 25 ft narrower than we are long, then pull in between two others on a long peer. When we saw the lightening regatta return and pull in under sail, we thought it looked easy.


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

DRFerron said:


> Perhaps TQA was responding to the fact that any post that contains a "legal" question is just asking for heated discussion from which the sidelines with beer and popcorn is the best place to observe, staying well clear of the line of fire.
> 
> Having started my own seemingly innocent threads that went quickly downhill, that's my guess.  Or maybe I'm just gun shy.


Indeed. I'm rapidly learning not to toss in words like "legal" when what I really mean is "permitted by management."


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Use to make landings under sail with a 26 ft knock-about sloop. And was putting it places where other people couldn't with their sink pots. But then I've been handling ships & boats all my adult life and little details like engine or no engine really don't worry me. All it takes is Practice. Start with an open face pier/quaywall and slowly work toward tighter places. Be sure to take in account the wind, currents and fetch.
Fetch is the distance your boat will drift after you removed all forms of power or sail.


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> I've seen boats dock under sail in most marinas. I've never read a prohibition of it in any agreement, not that it would surprise me.
> 
> When we saw the lightening regatta return and pull in under sail, we thought it looked easy.


I bet it did!

There is no prohibition in my marina agreement, but I've never seen anyone do it. Not that I'm planning to; I'm a rank rookie in this level of sailing. I just asked out of curiosity.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

a. Just becasse you can do a thing does not mean you should. Much depends on the sailor, boat, and slipway pattern. Some marinas are now designed on the assumption that you have a motor and docking without is suicide. Others are safe and simple.

b. FYI, there are some places you cannot legally procede under sail alone; most canals and many draw bridges. Many others where it is simply rude; other will not feel they should need to keep clear in confined waters, and in some cases will not be able to because of draft restrictions.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Be sure to catch the first time on video. I think it could be a you tube moment. 

A Norsea? Congrats, a fine boat she be. We bought one last month. She is in the driveway now. We are making a tiller cover for her


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

Boasun said:


> Use to make landings under sail with a 26 ft knock-about sloop. And was putting it places where other people couldn't with their sink pots. But then I've been handling ships & boats all my adult life and little details like engine or no engine really don't worry me. All it takes is Practice. Start with an open face pier/quaywall and slowly work toward tighter places. Be sure to take in account the wind, currents and fetch.
> Fetch is the distance your boat will drift after you removed all forms of power or sail.


I used to do things like that with an old 17 foot sloop I had, but I never stuck it in among things that had lawyers.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

junkrig said:


> ?...... I never stuck it in among things that had lawyers.


That's advice that will get one thru life unscathed.


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

Captainmeme said:


> Be sure to catch the first time on video. I think it could be a you tube moment.
> 
> A Norsea? Congrats, a fine boat she be. We bought one last month. She is in the driveway now. We are making a tiller cover for her


Mine's in the driveway too, while I do some repairs to the decidedly non-standard rig. Temps up over 100 f. have been slowing my progress, but I just moved her under a big shade tree and feel some optimism.

But speaking of youtube, here's a somewhat smaller junk rigged vessel in my fleet: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## kpgraci (May 13, 2010)

My marina does not allow sail in the harbor, but I have seen many do it and no one complains. I've never seen anyone dock under sail, that would be a neat trick with our narrow rows of docks, but I'm sure an expert crew could do it. I think the rule is just there to cover their behind just in case.


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm not aware of any written prohibition at our marina, though I'm sure they would quietly discourage folks from doing it on a regular basis.

That said, we had to dock under sail last year, when our engine overheated. Nothing was ever said to us, despite our slip being right in front of the marina office.


----------



## CirclethatA (Mar 26, 2009)

x2 to chrisncate

If you're not docking under sail, then you're not sailing.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

CirclethatA said:


> x2 to chrisncate
> 
> If you're not docking under sail, then you're not sailing.


Arggg, says the captain with the bird on his shoulder and mug of grog...... 

This really depends on what you are docking and where.


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*I did that once*



junkrig said:


> I never stuck it in among things that had lawyers.


I am still paying alimony

Fair Winds

Dave


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

capn_dave said:


> I am still paying alimony
> 
> Fair Winds
> 
> Dave


Love is grand...... divorce is five hundred grand.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

pdqaltair said:


> b. FYI, there are some places you cannot legally procede under sail alone; most canals and many draw bridges.


True, but the original question was about docking under sail in marinas. But I forgot about marinas located on canals. Since you can't sail in a canal, you probably won't be sailing into a marina slip located in one.


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

When motoring into my slip I put the motor in neutral about 30yds from my slip and drift in real slow. When sailing into my slip I let the sails out also 30yds from slip. If conditions are good there is no difference. When you do things under sail you move slower but learn faster.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Every sailor should be able to dock under sail alone - at least be capable to confidently sail onto an easy dock. 

I sail a Harbor 25 keelboat into a moderately difficult finger slip about 1/3 the time. Usually with only one crew aboard. 

This doesn't mean one should try and sail into a tiny finger slip with adverse winds and current.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

An operator is expected to maintain control of their vessel at all times. Thus it's irrelevant whether under sail or power (with the exceptions noted elsewhere in the thread). IMO, all sailors should be able to go virtually anywhere under sail, including into their slip. Most marinas assume that it is not possible to maintain positive control under sail (a power boat prejudice?). This of course, is a fallacy since people sailed the world for centuries with much less maneuverable vessels than are available to us, under less than ideal conditions.

With all that said, it's soooo much easier using an engine. But all sailors should have the skills to dock under sail.


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

K:laugher


DRFerron said:


> True, but the original question was about docking under sail in marinas. But I forgot about marinas located on canals. Since you can't sail in a canal, you probably won't be sailing into a marina slip located in one.


:laugher:laugher


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

junkrig, why do I have an image in my head of you staring at your monitor all a-giggle over those smiley faces you used in your post?


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

DRFerron said:


> Perhaps TQA was responding to the fact that any post that contains a "legal" question is just asking for heated discussion from which the sidelines with beer and popcorn is the best place to observe, staying well clear of the line of fire.
> 
> Having started my own seemingly innocent threads that went quickly downhill, that's my guess.  Or maybe I'm just gun shy.


Yes to the above.

29 posts in 24 hrs and no contribution from Smackie


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

DRFerron said:


> junkrig, why do I have an image in my head of you staring at your monitor all a-giggle over those smiley faces you used in your post?


Close. Actually I'm staring at my smartphone screen...


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Docking under sail, single handed sailing, reefing, DR navigation,.... all skills a sailor should practice and develop a level of competence appropriate for their sailing area.

A marina may have a rule against sailing into slips, but engines do fail and we should at least have the skills to dock at an end tee or fuel dock under sail.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

+1 Sabreman

You are responsible for the operation of your boat and what happenes to it.

We have had to dock a couple of times when there was a trans/ engine problem. We also have picked moorings up under sail when we take our trip to N/E Long Island every summer. It is a skill you should probably learn. The sailing schools in Annapolis teach the new sailors how to dock...they dont have engines on their little 18 footer.

Dave


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

Ulladh said:


> Docking under sail, single handed sailing, reefing, DR navigation,.... all skills a sailor should practice and develop a level of competence appropriate for their sailing area.
> 
> A marina may have a rule against sailing into slips, but engines do fail and we should at least have the skills to dock at an end tee or fuel dock under sail.


I agree wholeheartedly. As I said in my original post, my sailing experience, such as it is, is all trailer boats. No engines. If you want to park the boat long enough to go get the trailer, you'd better be able to sail into a safe landing.

I have never seen anyone with sails up in the marina I will be using, or even close. They all motor out to the mouth of the cove the marina is in, hold their boat to the wind under power, and raise the sails.

Now please don't let this next start a tangenital row about rigs, but as is pretty obvious I sail under a Chinese Junk rig. No standing rigging. You can raise the sail(s) drifting directly side-on to the wind, pull in the sheets and you're going.

So I started this thread curious about marina etiquette and rules. And the postings are very useful to me.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Sabreman said:


> This of course, is a fallacy since people sailed the world for centuries with much less maneuverable vessels than are available to us, under less than ideal conditions.


True enough, although the closely spaced docks and narrow fairways followed the widespread availability of auxiliary power.

I absolutely agree that putting your boat where you want under sail is a good skill to have and offer that a skill not practiced is a skill lost.

I last spent an afternoon practicing close-order maneuvering under sail and power and crew-overboard recovery five weeks ago. How about y'all?


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

The old sailing ships sometimes "cheated" via warping buoys or oared towing boats to get in and out of their moorings. 

One of our marinas is inland of a narrow inlet; the less maneuverable cruisers almost always motor all the way out to open water whereas the more purist and maneuverable racers generally sail out.


----------



## Droofus (Oct 24, 2009)

*Docking under sail*

We need a Government study on this question. A new Task Force, Working Group and plenty of Contrators to study the matter. And let us not forget lawyers, government lawyers. And administraters. A hole new Government Department possibly.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

*The problem with docking under sail*

The problem with docking under sail is that sails make expensive boat covers and also don't do anything to block damaging UV rays from penetrating to your boat. "Docking under Sunbrella" would therefore make more sense as a choice of boat cover.


----------



## AboardIndigo (Aug 23, 2007)

Our slip agreement rules and regulations prohibit sailing into the harbour (yacht club/marina is in a man-made basin behind the breakwater).

16	Sailing into the harbour is not permitted and all sailboats must have auxiliary power.​
That being said, we weren't able to start our outboard when we were coming in one day, so we sailed to the transient dock (end of the first dock before the first fairway) on a 20 kt broad reach with just the jib up after dropping the main while hove-to. I won't say we stopped perfectly alongside and stepped off, but it was close enough for the admiral to throw a loop over a cleat and get us stopped, while i blew the sheet and dropped the halyard.

The marina manager witnessed it, as well as me pulling the cover and fiddling with the outboard a little later on, and never said a word. I'm sure they're not worried about exceptions for emergencies, rather the everyday bumps and scrapes that are statistically going to happen sooner or later if it were a daily occurrence.

P.S. The problem with the outboard was that the needle seat had vibrated loose (it screws in), blocking the fuel flow into the float bowl. I guess I was supposed to Loctite the threads. Lesson learned.


----------



## veprjack (Jun 10, 2011)

I've only seen it done once, in person - by Dennis Conner! THAT was something - BIG boat too, as you can imagine. Made the Yuppies at the Marblehead Yacht Club spill their Martoonies all over their designer shorts! MAN - he was coming in FAST and just made it look so effortless (Doh) lol... 

As a relative newbie, I think I'll just work on not taking out a dock while UNDER POWER!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I have some pics online of me coming into the dock under sail..... ON PURPOSE!

With that, a post a few above me has the same general wording that my marina has. No sailing into the slip. There are a few that I have seen do this, no punishment from what I have heard or seen. Generally speaking, one is not always as maneuverable under sail as one is under power in close qtrs.

marty


----------



## BigZ (Jan 3, 2001)

Fun question. Really depends on the local conditions. But I suppose the marina rules prevail in your case.
I dock where the orange dot is. The marina has no rules about docking under sail, so I suppose I could sail in if I don't bother other boats. But the Inland Rule 9 states that a sailing vessel cannot impede traffic in a narrow channel, so I can't call rights on someone. Realistically, on a typical weekend day there are literally hundreds of boats, mostly powerboats, small fishing boats and the like, moving in and out of the entrance, if I tried to sail in or out of the slip in those busy conditions I would rightfully be considered a jerk or a pompous idiot. And legally, I could be questioned. 
I have docked under sail a few times when the boat traffic was light and the wind was from the north. But try sailing in with a 20 knot western breeze to the green, yellow or pink dots. My perspective is always from a single handed viewpoint, so if you have a full crew it might be different. 
Overall, it all depends on the layout.


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

Very informative reply. Thank you. I particularly found the graphics helpful.

Jeff


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I sail my 27 in and out regularly. I started the outboard 3 times last year, and sailed her quite a bit. I've only got to sail once this year (being harbormaster at an all volunteer club doesn't leave much time) but didn't even pull the rope. I suspect my fuel is too old anyway.

I have the good fortune to be in the middle of the last dock, with very little to get in my way. Many of our racing fleet have slips in the more restricted areas, but still sail in and out. We do have a distinct advantage in that we don't allow power boats in our marina, so if you're sailing in or out other sailors give you room.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Since we are on a mooring we can and do sail off and back to the mooring. If the weather is averse to this we more often then not drop sail outside of the mooring grid and head in to our buoy and raise sail while heading into the wind. Since there can be a nearly 2 knot current in either direction we mostly motor into the mooring field out of respect for the elements and other peoples boats. 
It is much better to be able to sail to your destination, if you can but local conditions are what count most.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I knew I had some pics somewhere..........
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/65325-i-had-great-sail-today-6.html post 105 shows us sailing into the slip!

Marty


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

blt2ski said:


> I knew I had some pics somewhere..........
> http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/65325-i-had-great-sail-today-6.html post 105 shows us sailing into the slip!
> 
> Marty


Nice job! Where was the wind relative your slip?


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Big Z:

Nice post. Between the graphic and the text you sumarized what many have said. I currently have a slip right off a wide creek. In light winds it is simple and safe, with enough room to do a 360 or anchor if things go pear-shaped. Many of the marinas I visit (the pink spot, for example) would be rediculous; it doesn't always matter how good your skills are, when the wind shifts and another boat comes around the corner.


----------



## drgamble (Oct 28, 2008)

Junk - are you at Orleans Trail Marina? I've docked under sail on a couple of occassions there... You'll get an applause not a slap on the wrist


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Junk,

The wind was behind me coming down to the first pic, the abeam and pretty close to head on once in the slip. Altho in reality, about 30* to port. so when I made the last turn into the slip, we let the main luff to the starboard side, tightened up the boom lift, and lowered the main. South winds would be tougher, as I would turn into the slip with the wind on the starboard aft qtr. 

As mentioned tho, some days with the numbers of boats coming in and out of the marina, even with winds <10 knots as they were that night, I would not want to sail in. Hence why "most" marina's want the denizens coming in under power. Not sure if it was this night, or another, but there was a sealion in the main channel against the sea wall. That made for some interesting getting thru and down to my slip. The person taking the pics, I have seen them sail in, in fact, they did this night too before me, it is a bit trickier for them as they are pretty much going into the slip ALL down wind. SO dousing the main on the run would need to be done. 

I do feel it is best if ANYONE with sail power could dock there boat under sail. Practice up to a bouy or equal, or borrow a dinghy ie laser, opti or equal and try docking. These pics are the first time I did it with this boat, not a heck of a lot of difference than the 8' pram, 12' sloop or laser I sailed solo as a teen. Or the 21' trailer sailor I sailed with step dad up to a buoy or the dock at our place on Lake Washington. 

Marty


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=47.807549,-122.393682&spn=0.003495,0.009645&t=h&z=17&output=embed
View Larger Map

Not sure if this will work, but a pic of the entry to marina, I am two slips outbound of the 4th covered area from the left on the left side. Dodenja is literally across from. Need to show the north side to get to tenuki's slip.

Marty


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I've never heard of a marina that gave a damn how you docked, as long as you didn't damage anything. Setting back and watching the spectical of folks docking can be good cheap entertainment, and most of us would use the engine most of the time because, frankly, we're better drivers than sailors.

Docking? Really, ask you marina if they have any problem with that. "As long as you pay for the damage, we don't care." or "As long as you're good enough to do it that way." is what you'll probably hear.

Of course some folk manage to use their engines and STILL punch a big t-bone in the dock...so don't put all your faith in Evinrude Almighty.


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

drgamble said:


> Junk - are you at Orleans Trail Marina? I've docked under sail on a couple of occassions there... You'll get an applause not a slap on the wrist


That's where my slip is. Unfortunately my boat's not in the slip yet, and it's so stinking hot my progress is slower than I wish.
I need plenty of practice on this huge (to me) Nor'Sea 27 before I start getting fancy. I could have, and would not have hesitated to, do it in my old 17 footer or my 8' junk rigged lean. I just need to learn the inertia and handling characteristics of this full keel, 4 ton boat. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

junkrig-
Take a stick of 2x4 or PVC pipe, tie a couple of floats to it. Find a secluded spot on the water, throw it overboard, and practice "docking" alongside it.
Easy way to come up the learning curve without damaging anything, or entertaining anyone.<G>


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

hellosailor said:


> junkrig-
> Take a stick of 2x4 or PVC pipe, tie a couple of floats to it. Find a secluded spot on the water, throw it overboard, and practice "docking" alongside it.
> Easy way to come up the learning curve without damaging anything, or entertaining anyone.<G>


Good plan! Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

I've sailed in and out of my slip, just to make sure I could do it, if I had to. I picked a weekday with no traffic and no Dock neighbors around, they tend to get a bit nervous when people are doing things out of the norm. There is one guy that sails on and off of his mooring, I think it is great, but when he is heading out or returning, you will see a lot of people running to their boats and muttering under their breaths. I have never seen him clip another boat, and there have been times that Ive held my breath while watching him. Bottom line is, unless they have a rule against it, try it, just pick a time when there is little/no traffic, and be aware of other peoples boats.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

hellosailor said:


> I've never heard of a marina that gave a damn how you docked, as long as you didn't damage anything. Setting back and watching the spectical of folks docking can be good cheap entertainment, and most of us would use the engine most of the time because, frankly, we're better drivers than sailors.
> 
> Docking? Really, ask you marina if they have any problem with that. "As long as you pay for the damage, we don't care." or "As long as you're good enough to do it that way." is what you'll probably hear.
> 
> Of course some folk manage to use their engines and STILL punch a big t-bone in the dock...so don't put all your faith in Evinrude Almighty.


There is an older wooden PB on my dock, it was on the hard a year ago for having a tranny get stuck, and rammed a dock. It was the owners 2nd or 3rd day owning the boat. I noticed it a few weeks back on the hard again, seemingly for the same repair on the bow. So yes, I agree, faith in the almight Evinrude or cummins, or gm or ford or volvo or equal brand motor is probably not something I want to do. Then again, there are days my sails are pretty useless too. So nice to have both options.

Reality is, as also mentioned, as long as one is not banging up the docks, how you get in is probably ok with management.

marty


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I've sailed in before, usually on my V-21 because I had no engine for over a year. Once I sailed into the dock at Friday Harbor, between the 90' yawl "Odyssey" and the 135' schooner "Adventuress" when Oh Joy's engine quit. That was a bit of pucker factor given the wind was from the quay. I had two rookies aboard and only 50' for a 40' boat.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

We were at Waterman's in Rock Hall yesterday (ONLY because Harbor Shack is closed on Tuesdays). A sailboat came into the harbor and headed towards Sailing Emporium under full sail. If you know the channel inside the harbor, you know that can't be easy. Every person who happened to be walking by outside watched and those in the restaurant stopped shoveling food down to watch as it sailed by the windows.

Hafta say, it was impressive and graceful as can be.


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

I notice that a few folks use their main sail when docking. If they can make it work, my hat is off to them. 

We have used our Genoa the few times that we have done this. Because it is roller furling, we can furl it to desired lengths; and can quickly furl it if required.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

sailjunkie said:


> I notice that a few folks use their main sail when docking. If they can make it work, my hat is off to them.
> 
> We have used our Genoa the few times that we have done this. Because it is roller furling, we can furl it to desired lengths; and can quickly furl it if required.


Until it jams.....


----------



## boltnbrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Saw someone do it last week and I was impressed.


----------



## saillife (Jun 25, 2006)

*My first time sailing into a slip*

25 years ago I was out with my dad & a friend on his catalina 30. We're headed in and start the motor. Within a couple of minuets I see smoke coming out of the cabin. So like most people I yell fire! to my dad and he kills the engine thinking it's burning. Now on that catalina the engine started like a car. You turned the key to the far stop and once the engine started you let go and the key sprung to the run position. What had happened is the spring in the ignition had died and when he let go of the key it didn't spring to the run position. The smoke it turned out was from the starter motor burning up.... So there we are just outside of the yacht club marina with no motor. We're still under sail so we discuss how to get in and I push for sailing into the slip (an outside one). Now my dad, who I have the utmost respect for has always admitted I'm the better sailor ( I could take his 30k boat out without question but not his 8k car but, that's another story). It was an easy 10 knt wind and a beam reach. Dropped the jib and I just kept us far enough off the slips so that when we started our turn downwind we dropped the main and coasted right into the slip.

The kicker for this story is that we did this in front of the bar at the club. While we're at the dock storing stuff a couple of people come down and congratulate my dad on the job he did. Does he say "no that was my son. Taught him all he knows about sailing'? Noooooooo He says 'thank you very much'. After the third person I make a comment about his taking credit and he just smiles at me and says "I live here you don't". So, I guess I really haven't sailed into a slip yet........


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

sailjunkie said:


> I notice that a few folks use their main sail when docking. If they can make it work, my hat is off to them.
> 
> We have used our Genoa the few times that we have done this. Because it is roller furling, we can furl it to desired lengths; and can quickly furl it if required.


I was taught to use the sail furthest from the wind. If the wind is forward of the beam enough to be able to fully luff the main (swept spreaders need the wind a little more forward) then use the main. If the wind is aft of that point, use the headsail.

I sail into the slip more often than not. The winds in the summer tend to blow me out of the slip, not in. This makes speed control easier. Even if I have the wind behind me, I can come in under the headsail and furl it when needed. Even if the furler were to jam, I can always blow the sheet and still coast in.


----------

